# Camping in Republic of Ireland



## Teresa (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, I am planning to go to Ireland this summer and wondered what the score is re wild camping, is is allowed?  Any info greatfully received, thanks.


----------



## hulio (Jan 20, 2014)

Teresa said:


> Hi, I am planning to go to Ireland this summer and wondered what the score is re wild camping, is is allowed?  Any info greatfully received, thanks.


No problem wild camping in Ireland 
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## dotmo36 (Jan 27, 2014)

There is wild camping everywhere in Ireland, we are going this summer and have found loads of wild camping spots, even a few aires, that we are going to make for.


----------



## JFH (Jan 27, 2014)

There is no Problem with Wild Camping In Ireland, North or South,
spent last July / August there without any difficulties

If you fancy a campsite for some of your stay,
there is a very useful free campsites book from the Tourist Board,
with good descriptions/prices.. very useful

_'West is Best' _!!


----------



## RoyNorth (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello Teresa.

A warm welcome to the forum.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy camping, especially Ireland.


----------



## witzend (Jan 27, 2014)

Teresa said:


> Hi, I am planning to go to Ireland this summer and wondered what the score is re wild camping, is is allowed?  Any info greatfully received, thanks.



Hi try this site  http://www.camperstops.co.uk/index....ireland/all-camperstops-ireland#!/catid=19;18  and there's others just Google motor home parking eire


----------



## pgandt (Jan 31, 2014)

I am living in Mayo at the moment and wild camping is not normally an issue - more towns are putting barriers up over some car parks but head for the beaches and the mountains away from towns and you will be fine.  If you want somewhere in rural Ballyhaunis to do your water etc give me a shout.

My favourite place is Achill Island (bridge connects it to the mainland) - loads of place to park up and wherever you are its stunning.


----------



## vespalien (Jan 31, 2014)

What's more is that the people are lovely, very friendly & welcoming - even to the evil English. :rabbit:


----------



## Robmac (Jan 31, 2014)

vespalien said:


> What's more is that the people are lovely, very friendly & welcoming - even to the evil English. :rabbit:



What was that word you used earlier? Prejudice?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 1, 2014)

lots of wilding in ireland north and south ,some carparks have high restrictions,but most are ok,head for the hills or coast,donegall is the best part of wild ireland,try r255 from letterkenny to errigal &west atlantic drive ,good luck.:wave::welcome:


----------



## pgandt (Feb 1, 2014)

Being "Evil English" living in Ireland I have to say that the vast majority of people hear are lovely - you will always get an odd one (and trust me the english have more then a few :dance: of their own)  but i love the country and the people. Come and visit you will love the place.


----------



## vespalien (Feb 1, 2014)

Robmac said:


> What was that word you used earlier? Prejudice?



But I am an evil English, my Scots & Irish ancestry is from several generations ago. 

Have you no idea whatsoever what we English have done to the Irish since the time of Henry II? It has been an almost continuous and oppressive occupation with persistent outbreaks of violence (generally started by us) for around 700 years. I reckon the only redeeming feature is that for a slightly longer period the French Vikings (still a major proportion of our "Establishment") have been doing much the same to us. 

Didn't you "do" History at school, or was that another subject you chose to sleep thro? I suggest you keep an eye on BBC2 & the Discovery TV channels, there are lots of very good history programmes around amongst all the sensationalist rubbish.

Consequently, I expected to be treated as an Evil English when I visited Eire, that is why I was so pleasantly surprised with our welcome. Now kindly explain why you think that I am prejudiced in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 1, 2014)

vespalien said:


> But I am an evil English, my Scots & Irish ancestry is from several generations ago.
> 
> Have you no idea whatsoever what we English have done to the Irish since the time of Henry II? It has been an almost continuous and oppressive occupation with persistent outbreaks of violence (generally started by us) for around 700 years. I reckon the only redeeming feature is that for a slightly longer period the French Vikings (still a major proportion of our "Establishment") have been doing much the same to us.
> 
> ...



So by your reckoning, I should regard all Germans as evil, I quite like them actually. And no, I didn't sleep through History at school, or any other lessons come to that. And for your information, I have a very strong interest in British (especially Scottish) and most other history. 

The fact is, you had a go at somebody for making a lighthearted comment about Liverpool, in a lighthearted thread, in fact you accused them of being "driven by prejudice". So to make a comment like "the evil English", you might expect some comments back.

If you dish it out, (and you seem to like to), expect some back!


----------



## vespalien (Feb 1, 2014)

Robmac said:


> So by your reckoning, I should regard all Germans as evil, I quite like them actually. And no, I didn't sleep through History at school, or any other lessons come to that. And for your information, I have a very strong interest in British (especially Scottish) and most other history.
> 
> The fact is, you had a go at somebody for making a lighthearted comment about Liverpool, in a lighthearted thread, in fact you accused them of being "driven by prejudice". So to make a comment like "the evil English", you might expect some comments back.
> 
> If you dish it out, (and you seem to like to), expect some back!



Why Germans???? What have they done to you? How is referring to MYSELF as Evil English considered "dishing it out"?  I have difficulty following your line of thought, it is far too obscure for a simpleton like me.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 2, 2014)

Pendel said:


> try Valentia Island, take ferry (6 Euro i think) off ring of kerry anticlockwise, you can stay on harbour front no probs.  Shops, cafes, pub nearby.  Then drive off over bridge to carry on round ring.
> 
> Ring of Beara even better, plenty of spots to stay.
> 
> Ring of robocopmac - avoid as it's foul.:lol-049:



So easy to insult somebody from the safety of your keyboard. I go to most of the meets, please feel free to come and insult me to my face.


----------



## sak (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't forget if you go at easter all the pubs in the republic are closed on good Friday, guess how I know.


----------



## Teene (Feb 3, 2014)

A couple of years ago we went to Southern Ireland for 3 weeks and didn't feel comfortable parking in isolated places, no other reason than we didn't know what the people were like. This year it'll be do different, we're off at the end of next month for 3 months this time to do Northern Ireland and the top end of the South that we missed before. We now know the people are lovely so are planning on spending a lot of our nights wilding it which will mean more money to spend while we're over there. Win win don't you think.:lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 27306 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just a thought make sure you have enough gas as calor is difficult if not impossible to get in the republic the main bottled gas is flo gas can get at most garages and supermarkets


----------



## vespalien (Feb 3, 2014)

grahamb said:


> Just a thought make sure you have enough gas as calor is difficult if not impossible to get in the republic the main bottled gas is flo gas can get at most garages and supermarkets



I had a calor bottle refilled at a bulk supplier. No problem at all after spending a couple of days looking for the correct size of bottle to swop. It was a cheap refill too.


----------

